# Ant + JUnit 4



## hinti_sbg (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche schon ne Weile, ein Beispiel für Ant um Junit 4 TestCases auszuführen!
Hab auch irgendwo gelesen, dass Ant in der Version 1.7 nötig ist, damit es mit Junit 4 zusammenarbeitet! Stimmt das? 
Und was für eine Version ist in Eclipse 3.2.2 enthalten?

Hat wer ein Beispiel für mich, welches zeigt wie man JUnit 4 Tests mit Ant ausführt!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## lernen.2007 (25. April 2007)

Hallo,

du kannst mal hier nachschauen.


Gruß
erkan


----------

